# Qctp Aloris For 10l



## dlane (Apr 30, 2015)

hi all , I came across this aloris cxa that is too big for my SB heavy 10 ,
hoping to trade it for one that fits my 10l but forgot the model #for the heavy ten
	

		
			
		

		
	



They had some exterior rust on them but they work fine , just not as pretty as new. I'm going to post them in tools classified section
What do I need for the heavy ten
Thanks


----------



## dlane (Apr 30, 2015)

Also what would be a fair asking price to sell outright?.
Thanks
Derrick


----------



## Earl (May 1, 2015)

You want an AXA size for the heavy 10.   I have an aloris (wedge type) on mine and would not give it up for anything.  I have many aloris tool holders and several 10 dollar tool holders from CDCO.  There is no discernable difference between the two brands.   Some folks complain about the set screws on the Chinese tool holders but I have not had any problems with the ones I have. 
 I have a couple of BXA tool posts (12 x 36 lathe)  including a no-name piston type BXA,  a Bostar (CDCO) BXA wedge type and a Phase II (Enco) BXA wedge type on my Grizzly 12 x 36.  None of them compare to the Aloris posts.  Only one of my BXA tool holders fit on the Phase II unit.  I need to open up the other BXA tool holders a bit so I can use them with the Phase II post.  

As for the price of the CXA tool set?   You might want to check Ebay but used Aloris AXA and BXA stuff seems to sell for about 75-85  percent of retail on ebay!   I don't know about the CXA size stuff.  That size does not seem to be as popular with the hobby folks as the smaller ones.


----------



## spongerich (May 1, 2015)

I'd second the recommendation to go with the AXA size.  I've got the Phase II AXA on my 10K and it's just about right. 
You could probably do OK with a BXA too, but the holders for the AXA seem quite a bit cheaper and they're generally plenty large enough.

If you often use larger cutters, you can always buy an extra holder or two and mill the slot a little wider.


----------



## Splat (May 2, 2015)

Another happy Phase II AXA user here. Works for me.


----------



## dlane (May 26, 2015)

Update , I traded the cxa for a axa with four holders, the axa is in good shape , the cxa had some rust spots on it but worked good. I'm sure the cxa is worth more than the axa but the cxa was given to me as it was a mess and rusty.
Evaporust works wonders but doesn't last long enough.
Thanks
Derrick


----------

